# Man Cow Muller



## tim walker (Apr 27, 2002)

Does Man Cow Muller have his show on XM Radio


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Nope Man Cow is not on XM.


----------



## feelingfine (Nov 22, 2002)

Thank God! He sucks!


----------



## BuggyBoyWA (May 15, 2002)

Yeah, he does.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I think he Excels at sucking


----------



## A1cntrler (Jun 19, 2002)

He is the suckiest of the suckers.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

Great thread!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

This is one of the suckiest threads I can remember.


----------

